# anyone here use these small tents?



## Schloaty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey all,

I found these on line, and I wanted to solicit some feedback before purchasing.

Anyone here use 'em?

It's called the "toysmith - insect house"

http://www.naturepavilion.com/toinho.html


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 30, 2010)

I have used something very similar in the past, just a net type enclosure. They big problem with them is that you cannot keep the humidity up inside them. If you have a species that doesn't require high humidity in it, then I say go for it. It subjects the mantid to whatever your household settings are as far as temperature and humidity.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2010)

It'll work. Keep in mind though that most mantids will want to be at the top which is pointy and constricted on this.


----------



## Orin (Aug 30, 2010)

Where's the door? Do you have to hang it from a pole to keep it from collapsing?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2010)

I tried to use one once and my hubby kept getting out. :tt2:


----------



## Schloaty (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL at Hibiscusmile. :lol: 

Rick, would the pointy top make much of a difference, since they would probably hang facing downwards anyway?

I figured it would direct the food items right to the mantis....though this may lead to bugs that are fat and out of shape. We can't have that, now, can we?

@ Laura - Humidy shouldn't be a problem, since I plan on keeping them in my hot-house, where I grow many of my humidy-loving tropical plants. But Ismart also solved this problem by wrapping the netting in cling wrap.


----------



## Orin (Aug 31, 2010)

If the door is the top and it has to hang to stay open you're going to have a very difficult time using these for any mantis.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 31, 2010)

I assume it has a zipper on it somewhere, that it's not just an open net. This is what mine looks like

http://www.shop-insectlore.com/Butterflies/Butterfly+Garden+w+Coupon+for+Live+Caterpillars.axd


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd say buy a few and see how they go. Sunny gave me one (that she had outgrown!) a few years back.It's like Laura's and has a clear plastic lid on top that unzips, but I've always found that a good flick of the finger dislodges most mantids (non-molting mantids! ) if they are on the lid at feeding time.The same company also sells the Pearl Whirl Ball for about a fin. You might want to try a couple of those, too!


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 31, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I'd say buy a few and see how they go. Sunny gave me one (that she had outgrown!) a few years back.It's like Laura's and has a clear plastic lid on top that unzips, but I've always found that a good flick of the finger dislodges most mantids (non-molting mantids! ) if they are on the lid at feeding time.The same company also sells the Pearl Whirl Ball for about a fin. You might want to try a couple of those, too!


I noticed the same thing Phil, with the whole smooth plastic top, so I glued some of my plastic window screen onto the top of it! It was an emergency improvisation :lol:


----------

